# Lightweight Bootstrap Template



## NodeBytes (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey all, I just uploaded one of my favorite bootstrap starter templates to Github. All JS and CSS is offloaded to the bootstrap cdn ( www.bootstrapcdn.com ).
 
This is meant to be a basic template that is a great starting point for any simple projects. I use it sometimes when I need a quick start on a project.
 
Here's a sample of the page - http://projects.softgit.com/lw_bootstrap/

Here's the Github page - https://github.com/brendancarlson/Lightweight-Bootstrap

----- As this is basic and meant to be a starting template, I'd like to keep it simple. However, If you'd like to modify it feel free to do a pull request. ----- And yes, it is an edited version of a template that already exists directly from the twitter bootstrap site.


----------



## johnlth93 (Jul 6, 2013)

The connection to projects.softgit.com was interrupted.

The connection was reset.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 6, 2013)

Try now. I was updating the server.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 7, 2013)

Getting a timeout...


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry to anyone who couldn't connect. We were experiencing a few issues with the switch my server is connected to. Firmware and config has been updated and all set up properly.


----------



## sv01 (Jul 8, 2013)

oh my, just copy paste ?


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 8, 2013)

As said earlier... it is an edited version of a template that already exists directly from the twitter bootstrap site.


----------



## manacit (Jul 8, 2013)

I would hardly call this a template...


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 8, 2013)

Closed upon request.


----------

